# left right 90's and sweet manifold



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This is from probably 1914 or so. We think it's a radiator for using free steam off the boilers. These are left right 90's. No unions in the run. Totally sweet pipe work. Dan Houlihan would really dig this.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I've heard of left/right couplings, but not 90's. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Exellent work there. Them boy's worked for living.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It's always dark in that part of the plant, so it's hard to get pix, but this work is amazing. You can put a straightedge on the bend in those 90's. I will try to get some better shots.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Never heard of this, as they got no nipples I'm ASSuming they used reverse thread die?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Never heard of this, as they got no nipples I'm ASSuming they used reverse thread die?


That was my thought too. I'm super impressed, very clean and precise work.






Paul


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Consistant uniformity of pipework satisfies a part of me nothing else can


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Never heard of this, as they got no nipples I'm ASSuming they used reverse thread die?


I was thinking about that. They must have used reverse dies. The lengths of pipe are over 15' long.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That is amazing, I haven't seen nothing like that.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Cool stuff!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

here's some more shots of that manifold. You can see the L clearly.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

You can see "Crane" clearly. Also "Spirax Sparco." So we think its a monster radiator.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Lots of that up here....

Run into left hand threads on all the old systems...I guess they never created unions yet


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

So what does this assembly do? We dont have any steam heating systems. So this kind of stuff is a weak point for me.,


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

There are legends of "Nazi" fixtures at this plant. I bet they are Crane radiators which have the swastika embossed on them. I had an engineer tell me where they are, but I couldn't find them. I usually only go to the parts of the plant where there's plumbing. The part with the "Nazi" fixtures is semi abandoned and I got kinda lost and scared, so I booked.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> Lots of that up here....
> 
> Run into left hand threads on all the old systems...I guess they never created unions yet


There are unions on this system, I took pics but it was too dark.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks like they made their own radiator


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> So what does this assembly do? We dont have any steam heating systems. So this kind of stuff is a weak point for me.,


The BOP engineer thinks it was some sort of home made radiators to get free heat in the winter time. This is the original part of the plant, so it's pre WWI.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Looks like they made their own radiator


That answers my question, that's just 1 big radiator then, I'm guessing


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> The BOP engineer thinks it was some sort of home made radiators to get free heat in the winter time. This is the original part of the plant, so it's pre WWI.


That's cool as can be, thanks 4 sharing


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> Lots of that up here....
> 
> Run into left hand threads on all the old systems...I guess they never created unions yet


If you look at the top right pic, you can see a union in pic in the top right of the pic itself.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> The BOP engineer thinks it was some sort of home made radiators to get free heat in the winter time. This is the original part of the plant, so it's pre WWI.


Free heat

Tell me were I can get some of that


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> There are legends of "Nazi" fixtures at this plant. I bet they are Crane radiators which have the swastika embossed on them. I had an engineer tell me where they are, but I couldn't find them. I usually only go to the parts of the plant where there's plumbing. The part with the "Nazi" fixtures is semi abandoned and I got kinda lost and scared, so I booked.


You're probably right about that. This is an old Crane gas valve on an in-floor furnace at a house I was working at.














Paul


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> If you look at the top right pic, you can see a union in pic in the top right of the pic itself.


I can see a union on the steam trap


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


>


So whos idea was it first to use that symbol


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

interesting site 

http://www.unitedvalve.com/valve_history.htm


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> interesting site
> 
> http://www.unitedvalve.com/valve_history.htm


Thats funny.... crane was using that symbol way before hitler.... maybe hitler was a plumber first :blink:


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Native Americans used it before Crane.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

ironandfire said:


> Native Americans used it before Crane.


And Hindus possibly before them. 

It's thousands of years old.







Paul


----------



## MSilver (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, really interesting! tks for sharing!!!


----------

